# Celsius: Go Easy



## dfw_pilot

This is just a friendly reminder to _take it easy_ when applying Celsius, either spot spraying, or not. Not only is calibration of your sprayer a very important step, but getting the right nozzle (TeeJet) is also important. Sometimes we lawn geeks are exposed to cool products that aren't available from the big box stores. Just remember, there is a reason they are not sold in big box stores, and careful application is required.

1) Throw away the measuring cup that comes with Celsius. That way, you aren't tempted to use it.
2) Even though the new Celsius label has a teaspoon guide, I recommend buying a small gram scale and measuring out your ounces by weight (not fluid ounces). 
3) Make sure you have a sprayer that accepts quality nozzles, like the ones outlined here.
4) Remember that a little dab'll do ya.​
I was only going to spot treat, so I didn't feel the need to calibrate. Wrong answer! Fortunately I grow the greatest, heartiest, simplest, and toughest grass known to man. It's a weed called Bermudagrass, and I love it. I try and treat it well, so it is trying to treat me well. These pics are two weeks apart, but I think I was lucky. Don't make my mistake, or you'll spend an entire season bringing your lawn back. Good luck, spray at will, and take it easy. 

All the best,

dfw


----------



## jrbrowning

Is it OK to use Celsius on St Augustine?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yes it is. I highly recommend the Celsius investment, along with a decent way to spray it. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ware

Yes, Celsius is labeled to control many broadleaf and grassy weeds in St. Augustine lawns.

At about $100 for a 10oz bottle it is definitely an investment, but the low application rates actually make it significantly cheaper (per square foot of treatment) than most selective herbicides you will find in a box store. Depending on the size of your lawn, a bottle could last you many years.

Welcome to The Lawn Forum!


----------



## dfw_pilot

JR, I also meant to note that if you aren't sure what type of grass you have, post a picture or three here and we'll see if we can help you identify it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm really glad I found this thread Celsius will be my next investment. I tried MSM turf herbicide and it just doesn't work like I thought it would. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

It's a small investment but you won't regret it.

Posted from Penang Malaysia


----------



## ajmikola

Pulled the trigger today at my local site one. 99$. Cheapest i've found.

DFW: what rate did u use? Low medium or high?
And did you soak the weeds or just lightly hit them?


----------



## Alan

ajmikola said:


> Pulled the trigger today at my local site one. 99$. Cheapest i've found.
> 
> DFW: what rate did u use? Low medium or high?
> And did you soak the weeds or just lightly hit them?


The weeds just need a spritz; they do not need to be "soaked".


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger today at my local site one. 99$. Cheapest i've found.
> 
> DFW: what rate did u use? Low medium or high?
> And did you soak the weeds or just lightly hit them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weeds just need a spritz; they do not need to be "soaked".
Click to expand...

Big +1 on the spritz!

I use the high rate of 0.113oz/gal for spot spraying. Note that is ounces weight, not volume.


----------



## ajmikola

Will do. Thx fellas.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yes, I used the high rate and always do. My troubles back then stemmed from a cheap brass tip I used that put out too much water per "squirt". Switching to Teejet tips solved that, and they are only a couple bucks.


----------



## ajmikola

Yeah I wasn't happy with the lesco tip that came with the sprayer. I only spritzed the weeds so I hope I didn't kill the grass.

On another note, I must have hit over 100 weeds. I used Pre-M so what gives? Do I need to put more down?


----------



## southernguy311

ajmikola said:


> Yeah I wasn't happy with the lesco tip that came with the sprayer. I only spritzed the weeds so I hope I didn't kill the grass.
> 
> On another note, I must have hit over 100 weeds. I used Pre-M so what gives? Do I need to put more down?


What kind of Pre-M? What kind of weeds? Broadleaf?


----------



## ajmikola

southernguy311 said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wasn't happy with the lesco tip that came with the sprayer. I only spritzed the weeds so I hope I didn't kill the grass.
> 
> On another note, I must have hit over 100 weeds. I used Pre-M so what gives? Do I need to put more down?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Pre-M? What kind of weeds? Broadleaf?
Click to expand...

Dimension I believe, all kinds of weeds. Grassy and broadleaf. Mostly broadleaf.


----------



## southernguy311

Were the weeds in an area where you had poor turf coverage last season? I believe everyone still gets broadleafs here and there. They are easy to control with post emergent so I wouldn't worry too much. Now if you start seeing a bunch of goosegrass/crabgrass/johnsongrass/poa annua then I would review your spacing and timing of application going forward. I'm a firm believer in split applications as are most of us here.


----------



## Ware

ajmikola said:


> Yeah I wasn't happy with the lesco tip that came with the sprayer. I only spritzed the weeds so I hope I didn't kill the grass.
> 
> On another note, I must have hit over 100 weeds. I used Pre-M so what gives? Do I need to put more down?


I always have a few break-through weeds, but seemed to have more this year. I helped my neighbor pre-e his lawn a couple weeks after mine and he has even more than I do. I decided my timing was probably borderline and his was too late.

There are a lot of things that can go wrong - timing, application rate, inadequate or too much rainfall following application, and how long you have been on a good pre-e regimen (i.e. if you had a lot of weeds last year, there are more seeds in the ground that can germinate and break-through this year).

I wouldn't worry too much... pre-e is a very important part of a good weed control program, but it's just one side of the Bermuda Triangle.

As for applying more, that depends on where you are in your pre-e application plan - taking into consideration the annual max application rate. If you need help with that plan or those calculations, feel free to start a new thread so it doesn't get lost in this Celsius (post-emergent) thread. It would likely help someone else in the future. If you do, be sure and let us know exactly which pre-e you are using, as I don't think Dimension (AI - Dithiopyr) offers the same length of control as Barricade (AI - Prodiamine).


----------



## ajmikola

Will do. Thx


----------



## Pharmower

Does anyone have experience with celsius around Ground covers like Mondo grass? I couldn't find anything in the label about it. I realize Mondo grass isn't actually a grass but I wanted to check before I experimented.


----------



## Ware

Pharmower said:


> Does anyone have experience with celsius around Ground covers like Mondo grass? I couldn't find anything in the label about it. I realize Mondo grass isn't actually a grass but I wanted to check before I experimented.


Good question. The Celsius label mentions:


Some ornamentals may be sensitive to this product. Do not plant ornamentals or bedding plants in treated bare
areas for at least 30 days after the last application of this product.
Avoid application of this product near the roots of newly planted ornamentals.

You could always try it in a small area. Alternatively, the table in this document from The University of Tennessee says Imazaquin (Image®) is labeled for use on Mondo grass for postemergence selective weed control. The Image label agrees, and says it controls these weeds:

​


----------



## ajmikola

Even after everything I read and did, barely spritzing it, I'm still getting color change. I could have just used my Q4. :evil:

WHAT GIVES?


----------



## Ware

I've had similar yellowing if I spray a little too heavy. It _really_ doesn't take much - like if you can see that the weed is wet without kneeling down to get a closer look, you might have sprayed too much if using the high rate.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ajmikola said:


> Even after everything I read and did, barely spritzing it, I'm still getting color change. I could have just used my Q4. :evil:
> 
> WHAT GIVES?


What spray tip did you use?


----------



## ajmikola

The tip that came with the lesco sprayer. Will get the tee jer.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Hey not exactly on topic, but Celsius related: do you think it is a bad idea if I run my sprinklers overnight/tomorrow morning and spray Celsius in the late afternoon? There is no risk of the grass still being wet, but I didn't know if it would inhibit the Celsius if the weeds were hydrated. I thought it was the other way around, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Mightyquinn

CH-Johnson said:


> Hey not exactly on topic, but Celsius related: do you think it is a bad idea if I run my sprinklers overnight/tomorrow morning and spray Celsius in the late afternoon? There is no risk of the grass still being wet, but I didn't know if it would inhibit the Celsius if the weeds were hydrated. I thought it was the other way around, but I can't be sure.


Your plan would actually help the Celsius work better since the "weed" would be taking up the water and then the Celsius. It definitely wound NOT hurt it.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Mightyquinn said:


> CH-Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey not exactly on topic, but Celsius related: do you think it is a bad idea if I run my sprinklers overnight/tomorrow morning and spray Celsius in the late afternoon? There is no risk of the grass still being wet, but I didn't know if it would inhibit the Celsius if the weeds were hydrated. I thought it was the other way around, but I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Your plan would actually help the Celsius work better since the "weed" would be taking up the water and then the Celsius. It definitely wound NOT hurt it.
Click to expand...

Ok that's kinda what I thought. I remember reading that if the weed is stressed by drought the herbicide will not be as effective. Thanks MQ


----------



## Bunnysarefat

MSM must really not be any good, going along with the comment in this thread that it didn't give the desired results. I ordered a gallon of surfactant today and they sent me an 8oz bottle of MSM for no reason. Does it have any reasonable use? I already have a bottle of quinchlorac that will take me a lifetime to use up.


----------



## ahartzell

Any concern with timing of Celsius and mowing?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would spray Celsius a day or two BEFORE mowing so there is more leaf blade on the weed for the Celsius to attach too.


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> I would spray Celsius a day or two BEFORE mowing so there is more leaf blade on the weed for the Celsius to attach too.


+1 -- and enough time for it to work through the plant so that you get an effective kill.


----------



## Alan

I think that's pretty good advice and seems to be pretty common for a lot of herbicides..don't mow a day or two before or after application.


----------



## ahartzell

Whoops...I didn't wait long enough for answer. I just went by label and mowed first, irrigated a little, then sprayed a "broadcast" app at a rate between low and medium (for wiggle room). *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Mightyquinn

ahartzell said:


> Whoops...I didn't wait long enough for answer. I just went by label and mowed first, irrigated a little, then sprayed a "broadcast" app at a rate between low and medium (for wiggle room). *Fingers crossed*


You should still get pretty good control. Did you let the lawn dry before spraying?


----------



## ahartzell

Mightyquinn said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops...I didn't wait long enough for answer. I just went by label and mowed first, irrigated a little, then sprayed a "broadcast" app at a rate between low and medium (for wiggle room). *Fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> You should still get pretty good control. Did you let the lawn dry before spraying?
Click to expand...

so so...it was so hot (and I didn't do a full irrigation) that some of it had dried by the time I got to spraying it. And you can see from pics in the "what did you do with your lawn today" thread that the crabgrass wasn't that bad...just didn't feel like spot spraying.


----------



## Success

When mixing a batch for spot spraying, do I mix with the amount of water my sprayer is calibrated to per 1000 sq ft? Or mix a gallon at a time at the amount per gallon?
Btw my sprayer is calibrated to 76oz/1000sq ft


----------



## Ware

Success said:


> When mixing a batch for spot spraying, do I mix with the amount of water my sprayer is calibrated to per 1000 sq ft? Or mix a gallon at a time at the amount per gallon?
> Btw my sprayer is calibrated to 76oz/1000sq ft


The label says:

_"For spot applications, add the specified product rate of 0.057-0.113 oz (1.6-3.2g) to 1 gallon water. One gallon of spray solution will treat up to 1,000 sq ft."_​
If you are comfortable that your sprayer is consistently putting down 76oz per thousand, I would probably add the specified product rate to that much water.


----------



## ahartzell

How soon should crabgrass start to die? I sprayed Saturday (albeit low rate) and it MIGHT be turning....but hard to tell I did anything.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ahartzell said:


> How soon should crabgrass start to die? I sprayed Saturday (albeit low rate) and it MIGHT be turning....but hard to tell I did anything.


Usually takes 2-3 weeks for you to see it dying. The hotter it is the faster it will work. I do believe the label says that the weed will stop growing within hours of application though. Most of the time if the weed is in the lawn you won't even see it die because the grass will grow over it and mowing will make it smaller.


----------



## ahartzell

Mightyquinn said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How soon should crabgrass start to die? I sprayed Saturday (albeit low rate) and it MIGHT be turning....but hard to tell I did anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually takes 2-3 weeks for you to see it dying. The hotter it is the faster it will work. I do believe the label says that the weed will stop growing within hours of application though. Most of the time if the weed is in the lawn you won't even see it die because the grass will grow over it and mowing will make it smaller.
Click to expand...

Ok good. It's been HOT here...and I was beginning to think that either Celsius was a bad/expensive investment or I didn't put down enough.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ahartzell said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How soon should crabgrass start to die? I sprayed Saturday (albeit low rate) and it MIGHT be turning....but hard to tell I did anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually takes 2-3 weeks for you to see it dying. The hotter it is the faster it will work. I do believe the label says that the weed will stop growing within hours of application though. Most of the time if the weed is in the lawn you won't even see it die because the grass will grow over it and mowing will make it smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good. It's been HOT here...and I was beginning to think that either Celsius was a bad/expensive investment or I didn't put down enough.
Click to expand...

When spot spraying, I always use the "High" rate but when broadcast spraying I use the "Medium" rate and I always use MSO(Methylated Seed Oil), Just FYI.  It's also a good idea to use tracker dye when spot spraying also so you don't over apply it to any of the weeds/lawn


----------



## ahartzell

Mightyquinn said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually takes 2-3 weeks for you to see it dying. The hotter it is the faster it will work. I do believe the label says that the weed will stop growing within hours of application though. Most of the time if the weed is in the lawn you won't even see it die because the grass will grow over it and mowing will make it smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good. It's been HOT here...and I was beginning to think that either Celsius was a bad/expensive investment or I didn't put down enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When spot spraying, I always use the "High" rate but when broadcast spraying I use the "Medium" rate and I always use MSO(Methylated Seed Oil), Just FYI.  It's also a good idea to use tracker dye when spot spraying also so you don't over apply it to any of the weeds/lawn
Click to expand...

Yea....i was going to do MSO and tracker dye, but I was lazy. I actually went between the low and medium dose and did a broadcast treatment. I saw a few "oops" on here so I erred on side of caution. They'll either die or be chopped to death by the new mower...or both


----------



## Ware

Some discoloration from spot spraying a Celsius/Sedgehammer/NIS cocktail last week... :?


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Some discoloration from spot spraying a Celsius/Sedgehammer/NIS cocktail last week... :?


OHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO! what are the neighbors going to think?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some discoloration from spot spraying a Celsius/Sedgehammer/NIS cocktail last week... :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO! what are the neighbors going to think?
Click to expand...

It looks a lot worse from the elevated angle I photographed it from, so most probably won't notice. I've noticed this before when mixing the two. It should bounce back in a few days.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> It looks a lot worse from the *elevated angle* I photographed it from, so most probably won't notice. I've noticed this before when mixing the two. It should bounce back in a few days.


Soooo the old stand on the truck elevated pic trick huh?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Soooo the old stand on the truck elevated pic huh?


Yes, I learn from the best in the business. :bandit:


----------



## MarkV

I'll show my heavy handedness as well.


----------



## Ware

When buttoning your shirt, it's always a good idea to go with one less than you think...








When spraying powerful herbicides, it's also a good idea to use a little less than you think...


----------



## MarkV

Ware said:


> When buttoning your shirt, it's always a good idea to go with one less than you think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When spraying powerful herbicides, it's also a good idea to use a little less than you think...


I was reading this on my phone and didn't scroll down far enough to read what you put below the pic. I reread the portion above the pic (while looking at the pic) 10 times thinking WTF is he talking about before scrolling down. 😂


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I feel like my lawn should be the poster child of this thread. Also, make sure you properly identify your grass type before you go spraying "Death in a Bottle", by Bayer.


----------



## Michael303

I roasted my lawn earlier this summer with something and now I'm thinking it was the Celsius. I sprayed it with prodiamine. Guess I won't try and play loose and fast anymore.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

A member in a Facebook forum sprayed at 10x the rate on Bermuda.

Any advice I can send them?


----------



## B-Rad

Join The Lawn Forum and don't take advice from Facebook groups. &#128518;


----------



## Ware

B-Rad said:


> Join The Lawn Forum and don't take advice from Facebook groups. 😆


Sage advice.

Looks like they did.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

@Ware @B-Rad

I mentioned they should join and they did post. Hopefully it works out well.


----------



## Wfrobinette

dfw_pilot said:


> This is just a friendly reminder to _take it easy_ when applying Celsius, either spot spraying, or not. Not only is calibration of your sprayer a very important step, but getting the right nozzle (TeeJet) is also important. Sometimes we lawn geeks are exposed to cool products that aren't available from the big box stores. Just remember, there is a reason they are not sold in big box stores, and careful application is required.
> 
> 1) Throw away the measuring cup that comes with Celsius. That way, you aren't tempted to use it.
> 2) Even though the new Celsius label has a teaspoon guide, I recommend buying a small gram scale and measuring out your ounces by weight (not fluid ounces).
> 3) Make sure you have a sprayer that accepts quality nozzles, like the ones outlined here.
> 4) Remember that a little dab'll do ya.​
> I was only going to spot treat, so I didn't feel the need to calibrate. Wrong answer! Fortunately I grow the greatest, heartiest, simplest, and toughest grass known to man. It's a weed called Bermudagrass, and I love it. I try and treat it well, so it is trying to treat me well. These pics are two weeks apart, but I think I was lucky. Don't make my mistake, or you'll spend an entire season bringing your lawn back. Good luck, spray at will, and take it easy.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> dfw


I think this article generalized for granular and one explaining using ML based syringes for liquids should be sticky posts on this forum. Almost every week we have posts of help I overdosed my lawn,


----------

